# Training Shed



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Not getting any time to go the gym being on call 27 days of the month and working from 0540 to 2300 most days (7 days a week)!

It's driving me crazy, and my physique has gone to nothing after 6-8 months of 4-5 hours sleep, poor diet and no training.

Have looked at these yardmaster sheds from screwfix for around £300. Metal, sturdy, can run power into it and can use an RF repeater to extend the alarm into it.

Anyone use these as a gym? And what are the smallest sizes people have gotten away with?

Also are they built well, I.e if I dismantle it and take it to the next Home will it fall to pieces after second construction?

Finally how have people fixed them? I would be looking to do a paved base for it to bolt down on and then put some rubber matting down as flooring with some water proofing around the bottom edges.

Any advice welcome, as the other half won't allow a bench in the house and I wouldn't trust deadlifting in here ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

What job are you doing? Screw the gym I'd be putting my energy in looking for another job.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

That thought has crossed my mind but I'm hoping it will pay off


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Will the shed be in the shade? If not I'd be slightly concerned it might be unusably hot in summer?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you thought about a large gazebo? Bigger, cheaper, easier.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> Will the shed be in the shade? If not I'd be slightly concerned it might be unusably hot in summer?


 Yeah pretty much it's in the corner under a big tree


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

You'll need your umbrella whilst training in the winter. The condensation is a nightmare. I had one years ago for some of my work kit. They come with a box of 28,000 nuts and bolts and once up they are great till it rains then the stiff doors start...garbage!

All the hrs you are doing you should be able to afford a decent timber structure you tight ass!


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

SuperRips said:


> You'll need your umbrella whilst training in the winter. The condensation is a nightmare. I had one years ago for some of my work kit. They come with a box of 28,000 nuts and bolts and once up they are great till it rains then the stiff doors start...garbage!
> 
> All the hrs you are doing you should be able to afford a decent timber structure you tight ass!


 Haha

I would go down that route but was concerned about its strength with Deadlifts and the like.

Don't know how realistic this idea is as I think on it


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

Just have stuff outside. I have everything I need in the garden. Throw a tarpaulin over stuff overnight. Bars go in the garage. Benching in the rain is therapeutic.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

You make a good point. I can store a bench in the spare room and I've found a decent squat/bar rack that supports up to 245 and folds down.

Could feasibly store them in the house and use in the garden when dry. I'd probably want to deadlift outside anyway.

Can get the bench, 200kg BB set and a squat rack for under 500, unless someone can point me to somewhere cheaper?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Personally given the choices you have, I'd get in the gym upon waking up.

Being on call makes no odds whether you're in the gym or training outside at home unless you don't drive and live next door to your workplace.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I would hate to have a job when you are on call. It's like you kind of have the day off but you don't because you can't relax.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

I'm fortunate enough to have a brick tandem garage. Even now I have to constantly move stuff about during training to make some space. I'd also like to add a couple more machines but that's not possible.

I've even considered moving house but trying to find a property with either land, a bigger garage or outbuildings is a nightmare. I wouldn't even contemplate using one of them sheds to train in.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

We are looking but to be honest I'm not too happy with my job situation so we are going to let that play out first.

A garage would be more than enough for me, just a bench, a half squat rack, pull up bar and some matting would give me all i need.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

powerfitness said:


> I'm fortunate enough to have a brick tandem garage. Even now I have to constantly move stuff about during training to make some space. I'd also like to add a couple more machines but that's not possible.
> 
> I've even considered moving house but trying to find a property with either land, a bigger garage or outbuildings is a nightmare. I wouldn't even contemplate using one of them sheds to train in.


 My garage is built onto my house, the garage wall is part of the boundary so I can't even extend it. I'm thinking that I'll be needing to get another garage built either front or back garden OR set up my own gym.

Only the other day did I collect more gym stuff but now I'm struggling to fit it in regardless of how I shift things. D'oh!! :rage:


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> My garage is built onto my house, the garage wall is part of the boundary so I can't even extend it. I'm thinking that I'll be needing to get another garage built either front or back garden OR set up my own gym.
> 
> Only the other day did I collect more gym stuff but now I'm struggling to fit it in regardless of how I shift things. D'oh!! :rage:


 Sounds very similar with garage on the boundary line. Sadly my garden is too small to build anything useful on.

I got fed up of commercial gyms. Weights left out, weights and equipment constantly in use so had to train different muscle groups, broken machines and weights, playing hunt the other dumbbell, etc.

Having my own gym space is something I really enjoy. Just a shame it needs to much room. I had the landmine handles made up which takes up little room. Though I'd love to add a treadmill, bike, crossover cables and pec deck!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

powerfitness said:


> Sounds very similar with garage on the boundary line. Sadly my garden is too small to build anything useful on.
> 
> I got fed up of commercial gyms. Weights left out, weights and equipment constantly in use so had to train different muscle groups, broken machines and weights, playing hunt the other dumbbell, etc.
> 
> Having my own gym space is something I really enjoy. Just a shame it needs to much room. I had the landmine handles made up which takes up little room. Though I'd love to add a treadmill, bike, crossover cables and pec deck!


 I'm back at a gym, it's a good gym and has just about everything I need although the weight stacks could be heavier and the ergonomics of the machines could be better(I rarely use machines).

I trained in my garage for about 10yrs, it was great as I was most often short on time but nowadays I don't work so much so have time, I'm also training with an old work colleague from the doors for the last few weeks and we have very similar goals and mindsets. I last trained in my garage on the bank holiday as there was confusion over the opening hours on my behalf. I won't sell the stuff as it comes handy if/when I do need to use it.

The gym we use is pretty spotless and orderly as the owner expects this or go train elsewhere. I guess I'm lucky in this respect, I used to train in the old school places so I don't have high expectations I guess.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm back at a gym, it's a good gym and has just about everything I need although the weight stacks could be heavier and the ergonomics of the machines could be better(I rarely use machines).
> 
> I trained in my garage for about 10yrs, it was great as I was most often short on time but nowadays I don't work so much so have time, I'm also training with an old work colleague from the doors for the last few weeks and we have very similar goals and mindsets. I last trained in my garage on the bank holiday as there was confusion over the opening hours on my behalf. I won't sell the stuff as it comes handy if/when I do need to use it.
> 
> The gym we use is pretty spotless and orderly as the owner expects this or go train elsewhere. I guess I'm lucky in this respect, I used to train in the old school places so I don't have high expectations I guess.


 I'd take a spit and sawdust gym any day over a chain. I trained several years in those types of places but its all coming down to time for me now. The convenience of a home gym after a long day at work enables me to still get a good session in 3 times a week on average.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

powerfitness said:


> I'd take a spit and sawdust gym any day over a chain. I trained several years in those types of places but its all coming down to time for me now. The convenience of a home gym after a long day at work enables me to still get a good session in 3 times a week on average.


 I agree except I found mine best to train first thing, 45mins and done especially in summer as it's cooler in the mornings.


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

powerfitness said:


> I'd take a spit and sawdust gym any day over a chain. I trained several years in those types of places but its all coming down to time for me now. The convenience of a home gym after a long day at work enables me to still get a good session in 3 times a week on average.


 Got to agree with this. My gym is awesome, but when I'm not working I'm either on call or completely killed off due to the hours or coming from nights to days to nights. Mostly on call.

I need to respond on call to the end destination within an hour of the call, that means leaving in 5-10 minutes. Being on all 26-27 days a month means a gym is out of the window. At least if I had a way to train at home I could feasibly get ready and go but it is literally impossible for me to go to a gym or even go for a run further than a mile away from home (if that).


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Got to agree with this. My gym is awesome, but when I'm not working I'm either on call or completely killed off due to the hours or coming from nights to days to nights. Mostly on call.
> 
> I need to respond on call to the end destination within an hour of the call, that means leaving in 5-10 minutes. Being on all 26-27 days a month means a gym is out of the window. At least if I had a way to train at home I could feasibly get ready and go but it is literally impossible for me to go to a gym or even go for a run further than a mile away from home (if that).


 Your work situation is worse than mine. I've got a crappy week with a 4+ hour round trip of driving to get to my actual job tomorrow, same day after. Then job after that its a 3 hour round trip. So shuffling home gym sessions around I'll train tonight, Friday and then Saturday. I just wouldn't bother to go to a commercial gym and end up sitting on my backside watching tv.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

My shed is 20' x 10' and to be fair I couldn't go any smaller, and in an ideal world larger would be better.


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Great set up.


----------

